# Coast HL27



## electrothump (Mar 19, 2013)

The Coast HL27 is finally shipping. Got one in the mail on Saturday. It is a nicely done light. I was a little concerned about the weight of the three AA's without using the top strap, but so far all is well, and the whole thing isn't slipping down my head. Kicks out a lot of light. The spot isn't as tight as I would have preferred nor as tight as the HL7. I guess the extra lumens make up for that though. I haven't used it enough to not still be reaching for the brightness control lever on the battery pack. This one has a wheel on the front of the light for brightness and it really works well. I just need to get used to reaching for the wheel instead of the lever. Also the lowest setting is really low. Coast is doing a pretty good job on these new lights. This one, as with the other H series is fully adjustable, both beam and brightness, without having to deal with clicking thru a bunch of modes. So far I'm liking it.


----------



## Rees (Jun 5, 2013)

How do you like the HL27. Considering buying one, just no one has done a review or anything I have seen. Beamshots or comparisons with the HL7?


----------



## beast1210 (Jun 6, 2013)

any reviews on the hl8?


----------



## electrothump (Jun 17, 2013)

Rees said:


> How do you like the HL27. Considering buying one, just no one has done a review or anything I have seen. Beamshots or comparisons with the HL7?



I'm still putting mine thru its paces. So far I love the thing, and am using it daily/nightly. I took the top strap off as soon as I got it. I don't care for the top straps on lights. It stays on the head good as it is now. I don't have runtime figures, but it kicks out some really good light for a long time. It puts out more light, and runs much longer than the H7. However it is of course heavier than the HL7, and H7. I'm betting if you just bite the bullet and get one, you will enjoy it. It is a very useful, and user friendly light. No modes, no programing, just dirt simple flood to spot, and variable light intensity, , , all analog, ,,, what a concept. Maybe in another couple months I'll be able to take the time to do a quicky review with a few beam shots. Right now I'm putting in some very long hours.


----------



## electrothump (Jun 18, 2013)

beast1210 said:


> any reviews on the hl8?



I've not read any reviews on the hl8 yet. I'm thinking very strongly of purchasing one though. The weight of the light is of some concern to me, over 12 ounces with batteries. I really like lightweight lights. The last heavy light I had was a BD Solirus, and before that most of my lights were fairly heavy compared to the H7 types. Now that I have used the HL27 for a few months, I'm pretty sure the extra weight of the HL8 won't be a problem. I like the throw of the thing, and the long run time. I wish Coast would show a water resistant rating. I've yet to have any rain do damage to one, and I was caught out in a frog choker this past Sunday, but I would still like to see a rating.


----------



## KriegerKrieg (Feb 13, 2014)

I have 2 HL27's and an HL8, I like the hl27 a lot more. The hl8 is very heavy and appears very bright at first but dimms very fast. Also the Hl8 sucks to zoom, its so stiff you have to use both hands. I will be selling all three to buy something with a little more output and quality.


----------



## electrothump (Feb 17, 2014)

How much?

Dave


----------



## KriegerKrieg (Feb 17, 2014)

I sent the hl8 back to where I bought it. I really did not like it and I'm not a flashlight elitist either. The hl27's are on ebay for 35, but I may just keep them if they don't sell. They are easier to use, lighter, smaller and seem to stay brighter over their total runtime. 

I would recomend other lights if you are looking at the hl8, it seemed to dim quite rapidly on high. I assume that is why it boasts a 19.25 hour runtime. Sure it starts at 344 but the fl-1 ansi standard is for 10% total light output at the end of the runtime. Which I assume it quickly approaches if that makes sens.


----------



## electrothump (Feb 25, 2014)

Check you CPF inbox.

thanks,
Dave


----------



## electrothump (Feb 25, 2014)

I already have an H8. I like it pretty well. Seems to be a heavy duty type light. I too like the 27 better though. I like that variable brightness thing really well, and the 8 is a three "speed". I do agree that the 8 zoom/focus is kinda tight, but I haven't noticed any short run time yet. I really haven't put it thru its paces yet though. I've been using the 27 every day and night since I got it last year in march. I want to keep using it daily till one year is up. Even though I have no clue as to the water resistance of the 27, I can vouge for it at least being somewhat resistant. I've was outside with the electric company for over three hours during some freezing rain back in the January ice storm. The light and I were thoroughly soaked. But, the light kept on running like it should. So, I'm sold on that series of lights. I may well pick up your 27s.

Dave


----------



## electrothump (Feb 28, 2014)

Ebay offer is sent. Thanks


----------

